# Goat milk substitute ?



## LizinNH (Feb 2, 2003)

My doe is not producing enough milk to feed both kids. The kids were doing great, active, full bellies, then three days ago drastic change. Low activity, tucked in sides, mom wouldn't let them nurse more than 30 seconds at a time. I brought the kids in two nights ago to give mom a break and see how much she was producing. I milked her out and fed it to the kids mixed with some water and nutra drench. Mom's teats are all cut up from being heavily nursed/chewed on. Not much milk there. I brought the kids back out to her for the day. Repeated above procedure last night. 
I brought the doelings in a little while ago. They are much more active today. No more tucked in sides, bright eyes and noisy.I think they are going to chew or climb on everything in the kitchen! 
Looks like I'm bottle feeding these two.

I have some store bought whole cow's milk in the fridge, can I give them some of this to hold them over until I can get to the farm store to buy goat's milk tomorrow? I know I am going to have to supplement mom's milk with some extra. Also, I have some powdered milk, and some powdered buttermilk, should I add some of either of those to the cow's milk to bulk it up?
Thanks.
Liz


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

You can raise them just fine on whole cow's milk, either raw or from the store. I wouldn't add anything to it. I feel for your doe--I have one that had a scab as big as the end of your thumb on the end of her teat. Good luck and have fun with the bottle babies!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I have even raised them on my old baby formula...Carnation milk and water and added a little Karo or molasses. The babies thrived, wanted to stay in the house. LOL .


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

You need to figure out why your doe stopped producing enough for her kids. For it to happen so quick, I suspect something wrong with her. 
Give the kids whole regular cows milk. Do not add water, do not use powdered milks. Nutradrench is good though. Can she support one kid? Either she supports one, or you milk her, or she will dry up. Take her temp, check for mastitis, not sure, but I would be worried. glad you noticed and are helping.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Glad you can take care of the kids but I agree with jBlaze, I would be very worried about the doe! There's definately a reason she doesn't wan't to nurse her kids after just 3 days. Is she eating normal & poo, etc. like always? Udder hard?


----------



## farmboy2011 (May 6, 2012)

i just had two baby goats two days ago.They were pretty thin and the mother is making just enough milk to support one of them .I brought the weaker of the two inside and bottle fed it then put it back with mom this morning and its seems to be doing better.Any other sugesstions would be very welcomed FIRST TIME GOAT FARMER.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Liz and Farmboy you can leave them with their moms and just provide 2 or 3 relief bottles of milk a day. I use store bought whole cow's milk with nothing added, you do not need to add anything and depending on age amd rumen function should not add anything. 
In the morning heat up 10 oz per kid, feed them, leave them with mom, in the afternoon do that same and a night time bottle as well. 

I had an FF who was laying down when she felt the boys were at her udder too much. She had no cuts or soreness I could see, she might just be a jerk. But I gave the boys 3 bottles a day of 10 oz each- they are Nigerians- and they grew well and still nursed off of her here and there. 


Liz I would take your doe's temp and go from there. Also is she eating and otherwise acting normal? 


Farmboy is your doe getting enough grain and alfalfa?


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Years ago, I killed a kid by feeding it powdered milk (a pygmy buckling that the dam had rejected, I didn't know that they could be fed cows milk, and the only goat milk I could get was powdered). Stick with whole cow's milk if you don't have "real" goat's milk.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Another vote of just plain, simple, whole cows milk from a grocery store shelf.

Also a second on what Thai said. Momma's provide more than just milk for their babies...they provide protection and education. Unless you have the facilities so that when the kids go back to the herd, they have some place to hide from the big goats, I would suggest leaving them with Momma and just trudging out with some bottles a few times a day.

It saves wear and tear on your kitchen.  Also your nerves when they get big enough to hope up on the counter and "help" you prepare dinner.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Also, for both Liz and farmboy:

Some information on your does, please?

What are ya'll feeding them?
How does the udder look (besides chewed up in Liz's case)? Swollen, hot, any lumps?
What minerals have they been given? When was the last time they got a Bo-Se shot, a copper bolus, CMPK?
Are the does acting out of the ordinary? Are they eating, drinking, active, etc.?

A dairy doe should be able to produce enough to feed two kids and then have leftovers for you if she is healthy. Both of your stories suggest, to me, that something is going on with your does. If the does can be treated and brought to health, you won't have to bottle feed babies.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

we make up a formula very close to goatsmilk 1 gal whole milk, 1 can evaporated milk and 1 cup whole milk buttwermilk mix together and put in bottle warm but not too hot messes up the tummystart with one bottle at a time 4 times a day..., every two hours if baby is not eating much at a time


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Just feed store bought milk and it will work just fine.


----------

